# Greetings from Honeyville Farms:



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Just passing this along I deal with them and really like their service and products...

Greetings from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY: HAPPY HOLIDAYS! 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday, November 18, 2010 thru Tuesday, November 23, 2010 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter the coupon code GOBBLE during checkout. This week we're introducing our all new Gift Baskets, only available during the Holidays. Save on these and all of your favorites for a limited time.

DISCOUNT CODE: GOBBLE

Honeyville Gift Baskets

LONG VERSION


----------

